# Daisy Mae's FF Kidding Thread :)



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have Heidi's thread, thought I'd give Daisy Mae hers as she should be due a week from Heidi (or so  ) Anywhere from March 8th to 3 or so weeks after. Her teats are starting to fill out, but no real udder yet.
She is a FF 3/4 Nubian 1/4 Lamancha and is moonspotted and polled. Daisy is a year and a half old.
Here are pics from today...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Karen....I am nervous about her.I am scared the baby (ies) will be too big. I'm just getting paranoid I think as they both get closer...
Hey, how did your doe turn out, the one with scours?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She finally stopped. I took her to the vet and he gave me 2 cow boluses that were supposed to get her rumen going which they did. Friday she was finally normal. The worst part was that I had something going on and couldn't go out and check on her. So the once a day I could look at her and give her meds Wednesday and Thursday were it. She just had to make it. Luckily the meds did work and she is fine.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to hear it...any idea what happened to cause it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No idea. No dietary changes or anything. The weather has been crazy but we all know that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

True....glad she is ok


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Exciting! The babies will probably be fine, not too big. I had a doe who was huge, I thought trips, or big big twins.... Nope, two dinky buck kids! 
And don't worry about the udder yet, my first doe due this didn't get any fill until 19 days before, and not much until the day she kidded. 
I have another doe due in 5 days, and she barely has a udder, same goes for the one due in 5-11 days, barely an udder. This year has been weird. My does normally bag up about a month before, but not this year.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I bet she will be fine! She is in good condition, she is old enough. Can't wait to see her kids I'm a sucker for spots...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

look how fluffy she is!!!! I'm sure the babies will be just big enough to be healthy, but not too big that they won't be able to come out easily.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope she has twins...good to know about the udders Lacie...I'm curious to see what her udder is like.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Ni


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HerdQueen said:


> I bet she will be fine! She is in good condition, she is old enough. Can't wait to see her kids I'm a sucker for spots...


Me too....the spots did it for me. I actually was going to buy another doeling but when I saw her, I had to have the spots


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well Daisy is not happy. I had to put Heidi in the kidding stall since she was acting slightly sluggish and should kid before her. Daisy is not alone, she has Madeline with her but she is still not happy  She is getting hoarse from yelling. I am afraid she will stress too much and lose hers....think it's possible? She is still eating and drinking and acts fine except yelling and screaming for Heidi...I cannot put them together, there is just not enough room and it is too cold to have Heidi kid outside. It's 3 degrees out right now and dropping...:hair:
These goats are gonna be the death of me! :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pretty sure she'll be fine, Nubian's are just that way... very dramatic and neurotic. :lol: (no offense, I used to raise them too, and have found the description very accurate) 

Maybe if you have a stall next to her that she could go in, she'd quite her yelling.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Right now there is no way to put them together...she always cries terrible when I take Heidi away. I just worried it woulds stress her too much, but it really can't be helped. She reminds me of a naughty 4 year old :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She'll get over it.... maybe :lol: ah, a little yelling and separation anxiety never killed anyone.
I'm surprised I ever get babies the way my queens slam each other around. (Yes, they are all "the queen", and my oldest is the queen of queens :lol: )


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hehehe...so hey, did your girl (in your avatar) kid yet??


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep! 2/28 she popped out two teeny bucklings at 2 am. I thought they would have been bigger, but they were pretty darn small for how big she was! They're growing like weeds right now


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cool  Congrats  
My other doe is in my kidding stall right now, her bag has doubled in size today (literally in hours) and her first possible date was the second....we'll see...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Woo! Sounds close! How's the ligs? Getting soft yet?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not too good at them but they are softer for sure....but there was baby movement today and I bet she could drop more...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep an eye on her for sure!
Moons ligs got soft, and then her udder filled pretty fast on the 28th, few hours later, she kidded. She was due the 26th


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, will do...I'm hoping she waits until we have a bit warmer weather.......


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wait? for warmer weather?? this isn't your first year having goats, is it?? lol!!! she sounds like she's being a drama queen. silly thing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, with Heidi done....Daisy is my next and last. I had written down she would be due a week later, but I could have been off...we'll see! I'm more nervous about her since she is a FF and Sunday I will be gone all day........


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just came in from graining...Daisy is starting to get a bag....so nervous!! I can't put her in yet, since Heidi's in there with such small babies....ugh...next season we have 2 kidding stalls for sure!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can't wait;-)


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice to see others out doing the deed  Also cant wait to see some floppy ears!!! Miss the Nubians. On the old farm during kidding season, the barn would be alive with the humming of loaded nubians


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe...it is flippin freezing tonight too!!!!!!!! 13 and windy...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I sooo don't want your weather! It's currently 52° here


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Teaser!! :lol: I'd settle for 32!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update...Daisy ligs are soft, she still has only a small bag, but I am paranoid so...I relocated some turkey hens I had in my garage, dispatched 3 roosters that were over due and made a new kidding stall  She is happily eating the hay we put down for bedding. I hope she goes before Sunday!!I'll be gone all day shhhhh!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:laugh: Watch her have them on Sunday!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Noooooooooo!! She's a FF ....she can't know the doe code yet!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here are some updated pics from yesterday....her ligs are very soft and her bag is a little bigger....(she is in a temp pen, the chicken wire will go asap and be replaced with american fencing)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, she's looks like a sweetheart;-) Happy kidding soon;-)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Noooooooooo!! She's a FF ....she can't know the doe code yet!


I believe they are born with the knowledge of the doe code! My FF certainly knows it. She is driving me nuts! Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hehehe....could be...she's just the same today as yesterday...she can either kid saturday or monday, not Sunday!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Hehehe....could be...she's just the same today as yesterday...she can either kid saturday or monday, not Sunday!!


Then she will kid Sunday if she truly knows the doe code;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I really hope if she does, it goes well and she feeds them  I'll be gone from 6 30 am until at least 7 pm  I am a nervous wreck about it!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't realize you had another doe due!! Looks like we' re both waiting now.  Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep! Only two this season, hoping for 3-4 next season....glad to have someone to wait with


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I really hope if she does, it goes well and she feeds them  I'll be gone from 6 30 am until at least 7 pm  I am a nervous wreck about it!


I know!! I was nervous about Peppermint, not really wanting to go to work that AM and 3 kiddos when I got back..., see it can happen;-) I'll be praying for the best either way;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, just came in from sitting on my over turned bucket doing "watch" duty...trying to note her behaviors, but she's a goof ball so it's hard to tell yet if she is doing anything. Her ligs are very soft, udder has doubled in size in two days, and she is very touchy! I did see movement in the "hollow" where her ligs should be....gosh, she better go tomorrow or wait! My DD is finally getting how frustrating it is  She's like, "They're so close! Why can't she just push 'em out already!" :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol, because that would go against the doe code 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

How is she today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness! We have a 7 lb buckling!! :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: Pics soon as possible...he is gorgeous!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yay! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay! Congrats!!;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, here are the pics...please take a look at his front pasterns...I gave him sel/e gel at birth. Should I wait it out, or give more sel/e gel tomorrow? He has pooped,peed and has nursed.He is a BIG boy though at 7 lbs for a FF, I think.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much did you give him? I would also give vitamin E oil in addition. It does take a few days to come up off their pasturns.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I gave a pea sized amount of gel.Wish I had BoSe, but this will have to do.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!! oh my he's cute!!! hope he gets on top of those pasturns soon!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, how cute...;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks guys  I love his chocolate brown coloring


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! I gave him some more gel since it says you can give 2ml to newborns...we'll see if he improves in a day or two...
Daisy passed her placenta a few hours later and she seems ok. I tried to put a sweater on the baby but no go for mom, she doesn't "recognize" him with it on...but so far, so good


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw, silly mom. 

Hope he gets into shape! He is a cutie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Me too! He is adorable  and so big!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, your doe went before the one of mine I thought would go first. Leave it to goats to upset everything. 

He's a real cute little dude. His pasterns will get better pretty quick. I would still give him a vitamin E for a couple days. It will help him use the Selenium gel better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jill  I will have to get some e tomorrow...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , how did I miss this thread ! Congrats 
Love his face , so adorable  Such pretty coloring too 
What a cutie !!! Happy to hear momma and baby are doing well


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Laura  He is doing well, his pasturns seem to be improving....


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

He's so cute! Looks so much like my 1 wk old buckling 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great to hear , Stephanie  He is such a handsome fella !


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He's all cuddly and cute  All three of my babies are! So addicting...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

do they smell amazing? tell me all about the babies....I have none right now and I have baby fever.....lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not only do they smell amazing...they are extremely soft too  and cute lil ol' floppy ears and tiny lil bleats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

*shudder* need. babies. NOW!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol: I would share with you if I could


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

if only i were closer......sigh. (quickly checking flight prices.......hehe)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So excited! I just milked Daisy for the first time today...:leap: She gave me 2 pints with a buckling on her during the day! Also, her udder looks VERY promising!!! She only kicked minimally, not too bad :stars: Now to taste test it later....I hope it has no problems...


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats great Stephanie !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!!! I can see where my Nubian will be promising...., milked just a little last night.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Just tasted it..........................................IT IS AWESOME :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah!!! I'm trying Bella's again today;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now if Heidi's would straighten out  It's bitter again this year............ :hair:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might try giving her daily baking soda and see if that helps.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

maybe use Heidi's for soap, and drink Daisy Mae's?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes!! Bella's milk was good this time;-) 

I hope you find a solution soon with Heidi. It's strange that her milk is bitter 2 years in a row.. Weird.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do the baking soda..thanks Dave forgot about that...

I can use it for soap and lotions but we are a 5 person family...we need at least a gallon a day of milk...

janeen....so happy Bellas was better!!


----------

